# Car sick puppy



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

We have just got a Lhasa Apso puppy to go with our Giant Schnauzer, Digby.  Digby has never been a problem in the car, but George is sick as a pig every time he goes in it - even for short journeys.  Any tips?

Love
Tilly
xxxxxx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

When our dog (a mongrel who we no longer have) was a puppy he used to suffer with car sickness too (oh the smell  ) but we didn't know that there was anything we could do.  All we did was make sure both of the back windows were open to keep car ventilated whilst on move and put one of those none spill bowls in with him with water.  We basically rode it out and he did grow out of it when no longer a pup. Good luck


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Our dog is also car sick, best advice, small journeys often and build it up, keep reassring them (sometimes it's nerves) Our dog used to go for the hat trick, wee, poo then vomit. We are down to just vomit now.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I have 2 car sick pooches and for long journeys I have anti sickness pills from the Vet that work a treat. They have got better for short journeys and can even manage the 25 min journey to the Vets now  

Wendy,  I think I would of been sick too if they went for the hat trick    

Tilly, I see by the picture that you didn't put Digby in the Bin then  
x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

He's very good, for the most part he cleans it up himself!


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

, no we persuaded her that putting him in the bin wasn't a good idea!!  Bin men don't come until next week anyway!

Thank you for all your help, I'll get one of those non-spill bowls for him, but other than that it looks like we'll have to put up with it for now and hope he grows out of it!  I'm thinking that we'll put him in the car in his crate rather than in the more enclosed carry box that we've got for him, it might be better as there'll be more air around him and he'll be able to see more (and irritate Digby!)!

Tilly
xxxxxxxx

PS:  Just read that back and the carry box sounds like an instrument of torture, but it's not........it's a proper pet transporter thingy, honest!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

You would need a pretty big bin anyway    

I've just remembered when my dogs where pups we made sure they hadn't eaten anything for quite a few hours before the journey.

Shelley x


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

That's a good idea, hadn't thought of it  

Perhaps we can chop Digby in two to get him in the bin!!

Tilly
xxxx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

You know I've just re-read my last post Shelley, and it sounds as if I'm calling you  .  I'm not!  I'm calling myself   for not having thought of something so obvious.  Hope you didn't think I was being rude  .

We now have to deal with toilet training, as so far, I'm doing a very bad job!  Weeing is OK, but poo...............!

Tilly
xxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Tilly,  No I didn't read it as that all   It's usually the most obvious things are the things that get forgotten    Good luck with the toilet training, my eldest dog was so easy it was done in a few days, however the youngest who is almost 6 now still just goes on the carpet if she feels the need every so often  drives me mad  

shelley x


----------

